# استفسارات عن اجهزة عمليات وعيادةا لطب العيون



## فؤاد ابو زيد (12 أبريل 2008)

الزملاء الكرام 
ارجو ممن لديه معرفه او عناوين لمواصفات فنيه لاجهزة عيادة وعمليات العيون ان يساعدنا بذلك وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## ymmb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بحثت في الإنترنت عن أي موقع أو ملف أو أي شيئ أجد فيه شرح لمبدأ عمل و تركيبة كل أو أي جهاز من أجهزة العيون لكني لم أجد شيئا ، سوى مواقع تعرض منتجاتها أو مواقع طبية تتكلم من ناحية طبية جراحية ، ياريت من لديه أي موقع أو ملف مفيد يشرح مبدأ عمل هذه الأجهزة وتركيبها وطريقة الفحص بها ، ياريت يدلنا عليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnci (20 نوفمبر 2008)

احضر لنا ما تقصد باللغة الانجليزية حتى استطيع فهم ما تطلب بدرجة اكبر لو سمحت وربنا المستعان


----------



## القيصرالصغير (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوي هادا الموقع ممكن يفيدك carlzeissmeditec.com


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت بجد حد يكون عندة اي حاجة للموضع دا ياريت يساعدنا


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2009)

الله يجزى كل من قام على هذا العمل بالخير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## hisham badawi (3 أبريل 2009)

فيما يلي قائمة باجهزة العيون

Slit Lamp 
Tonopen
Autorefractokeratometer
Chart projector
Lens trial and frame
Lensometer computerized
Indirect ophthalmoscope
Direct ophthalmoscope & Retinoscope set
Horizontal / vertical Prism bar
Ishihara Color vision test
Stereopsis test
Visual field test
A-B scan with biometry
Digital Fundus camera
Laser equipment solid state- Yag combination
Mobile retnal laser (Green Laser)-ARGON
Vitrectomy unit with phaco
surgical opthalmic microscope
Opthalmology chair
Bipolar coagulator
Opthalmic cryo unit 
Exophthalmometer 
Opthalmic magnifying loupe
Portable slit lamp


----------

